# HeadBaots (Partyboats)



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new to the area and looking for a full day trip. Any info would be great on where I can catch one in the MD area.

Keep a tight line.

:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yo Ace, it all depends on what you're looking for really. If you want to get out on the bay for some bottom fishing or maybe even some chumming, you can head over to Deale and check out the charters there. There is a head boat there, just can't recall the name. 

A bit further south out of Chesapeake Beach at the Rod'n'Reel (800-233-2080, 301-855-8450), there are a couple of head boats (Lady Hooker and Tom Hooker). 

If you go even further south to Solomons Island (Patuxent River), you can stop into Bunky's or call them and check out their head boat. Point Lookout (Potomac River) area further south from there offers the Olympus. 

Good luck!! :fishing:


----------

